# Possible fuel shortage threatened



## DJP (May 9, 2005)

Strike at Scottish plant threatens fuel supplies from next week. Say it may last a month!

A planned strike by workers at a giant oil refinery will lead to fuel shortages from next Friday and could cripple supplies for a month, its owners have warned.

Up to 1,200 workers at the Grangemouth site in Scotland will walk out on April 27 and 28 in a row over pensions.

The site's owner, Ineos, said that the industrial action could mean no fuel supplies in Scotland and the North of England for at least a month, although the Unite union has warned that the whole of the UK would be hit.

See Fuel warnings over strike  for full story


----------



## annetony (May 1, 2005)

Great thats all we need on top of the price increases, this wil start a panic buying spree :roll: :roll: 


Anne


----------



## Wytonknaus (Jun 18, 2007)

How can a two day walk out stop fuel for a month? They are trying to get people to panic buy.


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Wytonknaus said:


> How can a two day walk out stop fuel for a month?


They're saying that they need to safely shut down the plant, and then safely restart it again.

You're probably right about the panic buying.

Gerald


----------



## 103818 (Apr 9, 2007)

This is because it will take more than a week to shut an oil refinery down safely and consequently the same to start up. While they are shut down all of the stocks that have been stored will have been sold. These will have to be replenished but all this takes time.


----------



## 98316 (Mar 25, 2006)

Would this affect companies such as Shell, and Tesco? If not then surely they would be okay, it will only affect the garages they supply. Having not heard of the company before so don't know who they supply.


----------



## Motorhomersimpson (May 9, 2005)

Typical, five others and I are travelling to Scotland on bikes that weekend and now we will have no fuel to ride around, oh well; there are always the pubs I suppose  

Thanks for the warning I think   

MHS…Rob


----------



## 103818 (Apr 9, 2007)

An oil refinery will supply every retailer of petrol/diesel within their specific area regardless of the brand name.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Fuel*

Thanks for the warning. There was a bit on the wireless about it yesterday.

Not sure how much of "the north of England" is potentially affected, but I will top up today. When those blockages were on, I was caught out and had to travel to Dover. I think I was on fumes when I got there. Left the car there for three weeks, went on the coach, and came back - it was all over. Contingency plan was to jump on the old Hovercraft and top up in France.

Russell


----------



## duxdeluxe (Sep 2, 2007)

Most fuel used in the Uk is purchased as components, imported and then blended prior to delivery (that's how we had the Tesco fuel problem in the southeast - diesel anti foaming additive in the gasoline - ooops!). Only a reltively small proportion is refined in UK - there aren't many Uk based refineries any more.

There probably will be a shortage but this may be reflected in higher prices for a short term rather than fuel running out. As a previous poster said, it takes a long time to shut down a refinery and then start it up again. Safety is one concern of course but also the catalysts have to be looked after etc.


----------



## Alemo (Mar 11, 2008)

News 24 this morning,

Someone who knows about these things said there are nine refineries in the UK all refine petrol.

Diesel is brought in from abroad.

He suggested that if people didn't panic buy all would be well.
how correct all this is I cannot be sure it is just what was said.

Alec


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Diesel*

Well, I am now 90 quid worse off! Full to the brim.

Filled the Gaslow too - three and half weeks since last fill, and just 12 litres used.

Russell


----------



## hilldweller (Mar 8, 2008)

Alemo said:


> He suggested that if people didn't panic buy all would be well.


It's in our genes innit !!


----------



## 103818 (Apr 9, 2007)

Alemo,
I think all of the refineries in the UK refine their own diesel. At the moment diesel is our biggest seller. If the UK cannot meet it's own requirements then it will be imported.


----------



## brillopad (Mar 4, 2008)

a wireless havent heard that for a long time


----------



## duxdeluxe (Sep 2, 2007)

gwynsue said:


> Alemo,
> I think all of the refineries in the UK refine their own diesel. At the moment diesel is our biggest seller. If the UK cannot meet it's own requirements then it will be imported.


Diesel comes off the column in the same way as gasoline components - in fact easier to make. I could only think of 7 UK refineries but never mind - the fact is that a good deal is imported aanyway nd this strike is exactly the same as a planned maintenance shuttdown - they have contingency plans to import product on the spot market to make up for the shortfall.

What I have a problem with is the tabloid and other press and their habit of blowing things up out of all proportion and panicking buyers. I bet people are already topping their tanks............ they don't shout and scream when a refinery shuts down for 3 weeks for maintenance, do they?

The only shortage that will ever happen is one caused by people panic buying and topping off unnecessarily. Last fuel panic, people were queueing simply to put 10 litres in their tanks...... idiots!


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

brillopad said:


> a wireless havent heard that for a long time


Why's that? Is yours busted?? :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Suenliam (Mar 22, 2006)

Panic buying started here in south Scotland. Couldn't get near our Tesco petrol station for the last couple of days. Our little car is nearly out of petrol and the MH needs a fill up as we leave for 7 weeks in France on monday - typical :roll: 

Sue


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

We live about three quarters of an hour from Grangemouth and there is queueing at the pumps and has been for the last few days!!Grangemouth Refinery Info


----------



## motorhomer2 (May 9, 2005)

Filled up at Morrisons in Beverly On Sunday after leaving the rally. No queues. Just need to top up what we have used to get home Topped up with gas for the first time near Kirmington yesterday. 


Motorhomer


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

Some garages now closed near me........no fuel!!!!


----------



## trackerman (Aug 16, 2005)

Oh dear! 
My wife and I are off to Scotland for 3 weeks starting the first May Bank Holiday week-end, including visits to Mull, Islay and Arran.
Perhaps MHF members who live in various parts of Scotland could regularly post on this thread giving the latest situation in their area so as to help "us southerners" with our plans.

Stuart


----------



## 107088 (Sep 18, 2007)

Right then, fuel shortage,
find that extra 5 litre can, then 



only another 395 and I've got a tank full :lol:


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

bandaid said:


> only another 395 and I've got a tank full :lol:


... and then you drive up to Scotland, with a fuel siphon, and you've got yourself an instant, mobile fuel station. What do you reckon - £2 a litre? :wink:

Gerald


----------



## 111529 (Apr 20, 2008)

*fuel issues*

thats all we need idiots with only half the infoermation 
scaremongering
and taking any thing the press say
as gospel
when will you people learn


----------



## Suenliam (Mar 22, 2006)

Not too sure what you mean by that tinsom. All I can say is that people are panic buying round here and I really need fuel as I can't get to aged parents on an empty tank and we are going away to France on Monday. Can't do that on an empty tank either :roll: 

Sue


----------



## 107088 (Sep 18, 2007)

by the time I got to scotland, there wouldnt be any left to sell.


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

trackerman said:


> Oh dear!
> My wife and I are off to Scotland for 3 weeks starting the first May Bank Holiday week-end, including visits to Mull, Islay and Arran.
> Perhaps MHF members who live in various parts of Scotland could regularly post on this thread giving the latest situation in their area so as to help "us southerners" with our plans.
> 
> Stuart


No problem to update. can really only give *reliable* info from North Lanarkshire. I will report what is happening here, but hopefully there will be some sort of a resolution soon.


----------



## trackerman (Aug 16, 2005)

carolgavin - many thanks for your offer, I'm sure I will not be the only one who will appreciate this.

tinsom - it really helps nobody to make insulting remarks such as yours. I suggest that in future you do a little research on a subject so that you are in posession of the full facts before posting a reply - in this instance the "scaremongering" initially came from the owner of the refinery concerned and not from the press!


----------



## clodhopper2006 (Aug 13, 2006)

Perthshire, A9, Blackford, Shell both diesel and unleaded available. 
A9 Perth (Broxden) no unleaded, a bit of diesel. Delivery expected this evening


----------



## duxdeluxe (Sep 2, 2007)

trackerman said:


> in this instance the "scaremongering" initially came from the owner of the refinery concerned and not from the press!


And who blew it out of all proportion to make people panic buy? Not Ineos, that's for sure. Our beloved press, that's who.

Although not agreeing with Tinsom's remarks, I repeat what I said in an earlier post - the only difference between this and a planned maintenance shutdown (which is about the same length of time) is the hysteria whipped up by an irresponsible press just to sell a few more redtop rags


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

duxdeluxe said:


> trackerman said:
> 
> 
> > in this instance the "scaremongering" initially came from the owner of the refinery concerned and not from the press!
> ...


Thats as maybe and I am not going to disagree as in principle I think all the comments made by various people about the press and the refinery are valid. 
However regardless of how, when, where and who panic buying is the inevitable consequence of the story and has been pretty prevalent in some areas. 
People travelling to Scotland are obviously nervous about the prospect of getting here and then being stranded with no diseasle. Although no midges quite yet so you might be safe. :wink:  :lol: 
I and others (clodhopper2006, suenliam) are happy to give up to date info re our own region of Scotland if people are interested for at least for as long as we need to.
Oh this link gives some info about other areas although how up to date it is I am not sure 
Petrol Info Scotland


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

*Re: fuel issues*



tinsom said:


> thats all we need idiots with only half the infoermation
> scaremongering
> and taking any thing the press say
> as gospel
> when will you people learn


3 days after you join and you are already insulting us.

Welcome to the friendliest motorhome forum on the web - well, it was!!!


----------



## Motorhomersimpson (May 9, 2005)

Hi,

well if any kind members in Scotland would like to sell some petrol to six petrol thirsty bikers on the weekend, we would be very grateful  

Just what we needed, all the hotels booked way in advance, travelling from Wales to Fort William then John'o'Groats (Via Bettyhill) and then back down to Carlisle then home, weather looks good though  

Any petrol donations can be planned out, you know the kind of thing, leave it in a waste bin etc etc :lol: 

Never thought I would see the time Scotland was dry 8) 

MHS...Rob


----------



## DJP (May 9, 2005)

> thats all we need idiots with only half the infoermation
> scaremongering
> and taking any thing the press say
> as gospel
> ...


----------



## Suenliam (Mar 22, 2006)

Up date from South of Scotland (Dumfries and Galloway). Fingers crossed, the panic seems to have subsided today. Most (I can't say all, 'cos I haven't passed them all) have petrol and there is no limit at the moment and no queues. Unfortunately, this info. is only accurate this afternoon as it would be impossible to predict what will happen this evening and tomorrow. Fuel deliveries were being made to local garages last night.

Sorry to be so vague, but I would hate someone to rely on my info. and then be confronted with a different picture tomorrow. However, so far, so good.

I think if I was planning to come to Scotland for the weekend, I would definately go, but it's a personal choice.

(Hope this is not idiotic and not half the infoermation :wink: )

Sue


----------



## bikemad99 (Aug 17, 2006)

Would the 6 Welsh bikers going to Scotland please leave some petrol in Wales because there are approx 50 Boxertrix BMW owners staying in Betsw-y-Coed this weekend.

Reg.


----------



## Motorhomersimpson (May 9, 2005)

bikemad99 said:


> Would the 6 Welsh bikers going to Scotland please leave some petrol in Wales because there are approx 50 Boxertrix BMW owners staying in Betsw-y-Coed this weekend.
> 
> Reg.


Hi Reg,

we'll try and leave some for you :lol: Have a good time :wink:

Hi Sue,

thanks for the info  We're committed (well some people think we should be, but that's another story :lol: ), anyway, we have it all booked up and TBH it wouldn't put me off even if we weren't booked up in advance, after all, what's the worse that can happen, I have stay a little longer :wink:

MHS...Rob


----------



## SpeedyDux (Jul 13, 2007)

Aaaagh. The Government has just put out a statement that there will be no fuel shortage due to this strike at Grangemouth.

Anything more likely to cause panic buying I cannot imagine.

SD


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

SpeedyDux said:


> Aaaagh. The Government has just put out a statement that there will be no fuel shortage due to this strike at Grangemouth.
> 
> Anything more likely to cause panic buying I cannot imagine.
> 
> SD


Do I detect the merest hint, the faintest whiff of cynicism Speedy?

Shame on you. How can you doubt that nice Mr Brown after all he's done for us?

Did I say "_done for_" . . . . hmmmm.


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

Update from North Lanarkshire. Still some panic buying but garages seem to have supplies. Morrisons in Airdrie which is the cheapest place for petrol @ 106.? for unleaded and 115.? for diseasle still has queues tonight but no restrictions on amounts. All pumps working. 
One of the other garages near here turned over 25k in one day......panic buying or what!!!


----------



## clodhopper2006 (Aug 13, 2006)

From what I've seen today all looks ok in the Perth and Fife areas

Bob


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

carolgavin said:


> . . . and 115.? for *diseasle* still has queues tonight but no restrictions on amounts.


Love the typo Carol.

You really shouldn't take your work home so much!!!! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Cheers


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

It not typo she always says that! they diseased over't border! even their fuel has caught it. 8O 

oooh have missed posting for last two days so gonna have to make up for it! :lol: 

Greenie


----------



## Suenliam (Mar 22, 2006)

Update - no queues again today and seems to be plenty of fuel (I too can't spell deisel). We filled up without a problem, other than paying for it. but it was the same price as normal.

Question - if everyone panic buys petrol at the beginning of the week and does more or less their normal mileage, do the petrol stations sell any petrol at the end of the week? I know this is based on doing your normal mileage but am I missing something?

Away south on Monday ready for the ferry on Thursday, so these bulletins will dry up shortly as I try to remember to pack everything.

Sue


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

Panic buying has set in ....



in Salisbury! :roll:



Hopefully we are off tomorrow so went to get fuel and some last minute bibs and bobs, post a parcel and dump the plastic waste at waitrose. It was busy when I got my £70 of fuel and the woman in front of me bought £7's worth of fuel... so just a top up. When I had finished all my errands the queue for fuel was starting to block the dual carriageway.


----------



## trackerman (Aug 16, 2005)

Suenliam - many thanks for the updates on the situation in your part of Scotland. Have a safe journey and enjoy your holiday.

Thanks also to all of those other "idiots" (as we are known to certain members!) who have been kind enough to keep us up to date with the situation in Scotland so far - your assistance is much appreciated.

Assuming that the situation does not deteriorate, we will be travelling north of the Border next week-end so if you see an Autotrail Tracker EKS with 2 Shelties on board give us a wave!

Stuart


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

Still ok here! Have a good trip. Pop in for a cuppa if you are passing. We wil be at home what with the non essential travelling an all that!


----------



## clodhopper2006 (Aug 13, 2006)

Perthshire forecourts looking Ok. Some pumps closed presumably empty but minimal queueing at the remainder

Bob


----------



## navigator (Aug 31, 2006)

*Grangemouth Shutdown*

Hi All,

We're off to Skye & the Hebrides on Monday for three weeks. I'm not one to panic, but obviously others are.........................

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/scotland/7360339.stm

Anyone on the Western Isles have anything to contribute?

Ian C.


----------



## mgw (Mar 27, 2007)

Here in lockerbie one garage has put the diesel upto wait for if
£1.35 a litre
talk about a RIP OFF


----------



## clodhopper2006 (Aug 13, 2006)

No diesel on A9 Perth Broxden services. doubtful A9 Blackford. Everything available Morrisons Perth


----------



## 108921 (Dec 30, 2007)

Merseyside: Going away for a couple of days next week - just used about two gallons of fuel driving round everywhere trying to find diesel.... thank goodness I didn't wait till Monday.


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

Passed three garages tonight in Airdrie/Coatbridge. All were still open but have imposed a limit on how much you can have mostly around £12-£15 will have a closer look tomorrow to see if all have stock.


----------



## 111149 (Apr 6, 2008)

Hi All,

From one who lives not too far from the Grangemouth plant.

Personally so far so good, no problems at any petrol stations with the exception of Fri past when some had small queues and in Glasgow some limited spend to £10. not a lot if your trying to fill your MH.

I filled up today in Glasgow (Tesco PFS) in my people carrier and got a full tank, was nearly empty and not buying for the sake of buying.

I saw no queues at all the stations I past today - and I past a few ! From Airdrie - Glasgow - Falkirk - Airdrie.

Lets hope it continues this way and I suspect the media are making more out of the situation. 

Happy Motorhoming


----------



## 111149 (Apr 6, 2008)

Hi Folk's,

Seems I may have been one of the lucky few, Will check again when out and about tomorrow 

Cheers


----------



## Carolhymer (Apr 26, 2008)

Pitched on the CC site at Ayr tonight, in the morning we are leaving for Lock Lomand (CCC Luss site) we have 3/4 tank we were planning on going a lot further up will try and get to the Mull of Kintyre but it does get a bit worrying when we were planning to be away for 4/5 weeks now could be cut short. Just as the tourist's would be starting going for thier holidays I expect a few will have second thoughts. These things take on a life of there own when they start. Lets hope it is soon resloved. Carol.


----------



## duxdeluxe (Sep 2, 2007)

Tesco's colchester yesterday - was going to fill up my company car prior to a business trip on monday but completely jammed up with people panic buying fuel.......... 

Didn't bother - got another 200 miles worth (at 50 mpg) so will put some in sometime


----------



## 108921 (Dec 30, 2007)

Dux deluxe, How on earth do you get 50 mpg......? Please let me know as I am panicking about being able to afford to maintain running the mh.

Joy


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

runoutofnames said:


> Dux deluxe, How on earth do you get 50 mpg......? Please let me know as I am panicking about being able to afford to maintain running the mh.
> 
> Joy


You should have gone to Specsavers Joy! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

He's talking about his car. 

Cheers


----------



## annetony (May 1, 2005)

We went to Morrisons this morning, same time as usual and where there are usually about 3 cars filling up it was packed, :roll: :roll: why do people do it, if you mention any sort of shortage there is a panic :lol: 

Anne


----------



## 107088 (Sep 18, 2007)

annetony said:


> why do people do it, if you mention any sort of shortage there is a panic :lol:
> 
> Anne


Cool,

how does this read for an advert.

there is offically a shortage of Gulf stream Sun voyagers for use in the tv industry?

what do you reckon, will that work? :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Fuel*

Hi

At the BP place in Shrewsbury....

Unleaded 116.9 per litre
Diesel - amazingly - cheaper at 115.9 per litre.

I filled up less than 1 mile away at Sainsbugs with unleaded - 106.9 per lite.

R


----------



## 88735 (May 9, 2005)

£118.9 from tesco in Coventry used my 5p off voucher, drove straight in, no queue.


----------



## 94639 (May 1, 2005)

BP garage near Heathrow Airport now charging
Unleaded £1.11.9
Diesel £1.22.9
LPG £0.59.9


----------



## trackerman (Aug 16, 2005)

Many thanks to all of those "idiots" who kindly took the trouble to send in information to this thread - this shows how useful this forum can be.

Our 'van is packed, the tank is full (at £1.22 per L!) and we are off over the Border at the week-end!

Thanks & regards
Stuart


----------



## 108921 (Dec 30, 2007)

(Been away for two days so a bit late in saying 'thank you Zebedee'.  ) Joy


----------



## trackerman (Aug 16, 2005)

Carolgavin - thanks for the offer of a cuppa - unfortunately we are on a tight timescale so will have to decline. Now that the panic is over I trust that you will be back out enjoying your own 'van!

Regards
Stuart


----------



## 108526 (Nov 29, 2007)

Filled up at ASDA Derby today deisal £1.16


----------

